# weigh in tomorrow



## SDBoerGoats (Mar 14, 2012)

Well our weigh in for market goats is tomorrow. I feel they are over 100 lbs, they were weighed on the fair scales had one at 98 and 2 at 94 July 3rd. Has anyone uploaded pics from their cellphones? Id like to get critiques. One of the boys will be showing a 25 percent Kiko, 75 percent fullblood Boer. Im excited to see how he does. I will be breeding my 3 bokis when they come home from fair to my fullblood buck and cant wait to see what they produce.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Mar 14, 2012)

Ok 105, 104, 98 and 95 lbs! Show tomorrow morning.


----------



## MollieGoat (Jul 7, 2012)

Good Luck, hope to see pictures!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck


----------

